# Hi power pricing



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I am looking at a high power 9mm. How much am I looking at for a new and used? I can spend much over $600


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a great place to go and find out all you would like to know about the BHP. Mr Camp knows a bunch about them and he will help you out. Good bunch of folks on that site. Good luck.:smt023
http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/index.html


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

super64 said:


> I am looking at a high power 9mm. How much am I looking at for a new and used? I can spend much over $600


Most dealers will be happy to have you spend much over $600  .

A new FN Hi Power SFS in 9mm where I am goes for about $500-$550. Used prices vary greatly.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks


----------

